# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Lappeenrannan bussiterminaali

## vompatti

Lappeenrannassa on saatu idea ns. bussiterminaalin siirrosta jonnekin muualle. Bussiterminaalilla tarkoitetaan nykyisin keskuspuistossa olevaa kaikille linjoille yhteistä pysäkkiä. Pysäkki halutaan siirtää pois, sillä linja-autot pilaavat kaupunkikuvan seistessään Lappeen Marian kirkon edessä. Lisäksi bussit saastuttavat tyhjäkäynnillä ja tukkivat Valtakadun (käytännössä yksisuuntainen!) liikenteen.

Tämän päivän Etelä-Saimaan pääkirjoituksen (kirj. Antti Rinkinen) mukaan ollaan yksimielisiä siitä, ettei oikea paikka bussien seisomiselle ole Valtakatu. Linja-autoille vaaditaan mahdollisimman suoraa reittiä sellaiselle kadulle, jolla pakokaasut eivät haittaa. Kummaa, kun nykyinen pysäkki Valtakadulla ei kelpaa - sehän takaa suorimman mahdollisen reitin. Savonlinjan busseissa käsittääkseni on kääntyvät etupyörät.

Vaihtoehtoina bussiterminaalille ovat:
Nykyinen vaihtoehto (Valtakatu, Keskuspuisto). Kaikkien vuorojen pysäkit saatiin siirrettyä Valtakadulle vasta reilu vuosi sitten.Valtakatu-Koulukatu. Osa pysäkeistä siirrettäisiin Koulukadulle, joka on vilkasliikenteinen läpiajokatu. Suurin osa Koulukadun vähittäisliikkeistä on jo kuollut.Valtakatu kirjaston kulmilla. Puoli kilometriä nykyisestä paikasta itään. Etelä-Saimaa tämän päivän pääkirjoituksessaan ehdotti kirjaston parkkipaikkaa.Oikokatu. Tässä vaihtoehdossa kaikki bussit kulkisivat Koulukatua pitkin. Itse Oikokatu on Koulukadun haara kirjaston kulmalla. Paikka on siis käytännössä sama kuin edellisessäkin vaihtoehdossa, ainoastaan ajoreitti on toinen.Kauppakatu-Oksasenkatu. Tämä vaihtoehto on torilla. Suunnitelmaan kuuluu kaksi naurettavan pientä liikenneympyrää. Lisäksi kaupungin läpikulkevia bussivuoroja ei enää voisi olla.Pormestarinkatu (Paasikivi-puisto). Nuorisovaltuuston ehdotus maanantailta. Etelä-Saimaan mukaan "tukkii länteen suuntautuvan liikenteen". Tämä alue on nykyisen pysäkin ja kirjaston välissä.Minun mielestäni nykyinen paikka on hyvä. Valtakatu on rauhallinen, sillä länteen kulkeva läpiajoliikenne on kielletty (ilmeisesti juuri se liikenne, jonka tuo Pormestarinkatu-vaihtoehto tukkisi). Busseja ei ole pakko pitää tyhjäkäynnillä,  ne voi myös sammuttaa. Pysäkkien siirtämistä kirjastoon en suosittele, sillä se vähentäisi keskustasta itään suuntautuvaa bussiliikennettä: bussi tulisi lännestä ja jatkaisi matkaa keskustan ohi kirjaston kohdalle odottamaan itään menijöitä. Selvää lähtöaikaa keskustasta itään ei voitaisi antaa. Sen sijaan idästä tulevat bussit voisivat odottaa kirjaston kohdalla kauemmin ennen Keskuspuistoon tulemistaan.

Jos bussit joutuvat odottamaan jopa 10 minuuttia Valtakadulla, kertooko se jotakin aikatalusuunnittelusta? Pitäisikö antaa esteetön kulku (aina vihreät valot) busseille ja luopua kuljettajarahastuksesta? Tällöin bussilinjat nopeutuisivat ja Valtakadulla odottelusta voitaisiin luopua. Samalla esim. linja 1 voitaisiin ajaa 20 minuutin välein ilman lisäkalustoa.

Esittämättä vielä on maanalainen bussiterminaali sekä bussien siirtäminen joko matkakeskukseen tai satamaan.

Luulen, että jos nyt rakennetaan jokin suuri ja kallis bussiterminaali, voidaan koko joukkoliikenne lopettaa. Lappeenrannan keskustassa on enää lähinnä yksi käymisenarvoinen vähittäisliike (k-18) ja erään tuottajain osuuskaupan omistamia kaljakapakoita. Kaikki muu kaupankäynti on saatu siirrettyä automarketteihin ja niihin järjettömiin ostoskeskuksiin. Ja nyt puhutaan automarketien laajentamisesta! Kirjan Miksi mennä merta edemmäs kauppaan (Maan ystävät, 1996, toim. Oras Tynkkynen) Lappeenranta oli edelläkävijä automarketittomassa kaupankäynnissä. Paljon on muuttunut 10 vuodessa.

Mitä mieltä te muut olette näistä ns. bussiterminaaleista ja niiden sijoittelusta?

----------


## vompatti

Nyt ymmärrän, miksi tuo torivaihtoehto on keksitty. Bussien siirtäminen torille mahdollistaa kaikkien muiden keskustan liikennehankkeiden toteuttamisen. Näistä liikennehankkeista en tiedä kuin yhden: Valtakatu kävelykaduksi. Valtakatu voidaan muuttaa kävelykaduksi, kunhan ne bussit siirretään muualle. Arvatkaapas mikä on lappeenrantalainen kävelykatu? Se on katu, jolla on leveät jalkakäytävät ja kapeat ajoradat henkilöautoille! Tälle kadulle ei joukkoliikenne sovi!

Tori ei kuitenkaan kelpaa Oksasenkadun yrittäjille. Tämän päivän Etelä-Saimaassa eräs vaatekauppias valitti, että busseista tulisi pakokaasuja liikkeeseen. Lisäksi kadulla seisovat bussit estäisivät asiakkaiden saapumisen kauppaan autolla. Oksasenkadulla on neljä vaatekauppaa, joista yksikään ei ole mikään halpahalli. Ilmeisesti näihin asiakkaat tulevat vain omalla henkilöautolla. Samassa kirjoituksessa todettiin, että busseilla kulkevat vain naiset, opiskelijat ja koululaiset, sillä heillä on vähemmän rahaa käytössään kuin miehillä.

Koko bussiterminaalihankkeen todellinen voittaja on Etelä-Karjalan osuuskauppa. Tehtiin bussipysäkeille sitten mikä tahansa muutos, niin keskustan kauppiaat häviävät. Asiakkaat siirtyvät automarketteihin. Parhaimmat kulkuyhteydet - myös bussilla - ovat Prismaan. Keskustan kuolemisesta syytetään huonoja parkkipaikkoja, kukaan ei osaa syyttää automarketteja. Keskustasta vapautuviin liiketiloihin osuuskauppa avaa uusia ravintoloitaan. Onnea osuuskaupalle!

Hieman Off-topic: Kävin tänään syömässä tupaten täynnä olevassa Lappeenrannan McDonaldsissa. Ravintola on auki viimeistä päivää. Ravintolayrittäjän mukaan Lappeenrannan keskusta on liian hiljainen paikka hampurilaisravintolalle. Kuinkahan paljon hiljaisemmaksi keskusta muuttuu, kun bussit siirretään syrjään? En usko, että McDonaldsilta vapautuviin tiloihin tulee rikkaita mersumiehiä palvelevia erikoiskauppoja, vaan Etelä-Karjalan osuuskauppa varmasti laajentaa ravintolamaailmaansa ja perustaa keskustaankin Hesburgerin.

----------


## TEP70

Luin tuon Etelä-Saimaan jutun ja alkaa tuntua, että Lappeenranta ansaitsee pian koko Suomen joukkoliikennevastaisimman kaupungin kyseenalaisen arvonimen. Alkaa näemmä olla aika muuttaa pois täältä.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Koen koko jutun melkeinpä henkilökohtaisena loukkauksena, sillä käytän itse busseja melko usein ja ostan tavaraa keskustan liikkeistä. Ilmeisesti rahani eivät sitten ole tervetulleita kassakoneeseen.

En kyllä muista missään muussa kaupungissa pääsanomalehdessä julistetun, että vain autolla liikkuvat asiakkaat ovat keskustan liikkeisiin tervetulleita.  :Shocked: 

Liikennöitsijä Autolinjat on kyllä kiitettävästi osallistunut joukkoliikenteen imagon murentamiseen, vaikka kalusto onkin nykyisin varsin hyvää. Tyhjäkäyntisäännöistä ei välitetä yhtään mitään ja autot seisovat taukojen ajat *aina* moottori käynnissä. Kun pääkaupunkiseudulla laiturissa tyhjäkäyttö on melko harvinaista, täällä moottorin sammuttaminen on äärimmäisen harvinaista. Luulisi, että näkyy jo polttoaineen kulutuksessa, kun kaikki autot käyvät koko päivän siitä lähtien kun ne hallilta aamulla lähtevät. Moottori sammuu vasta, kun auto palaa illalla omaan parkkiruutuunsa.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nyt olisi korkea aika alkaa noudattamaan tyhjäkäyntisäännöksiä. Maine ei ainakaan enää tästä voi huonontua.

En kyllä todella käsitä, miksi bussipysäkit pitää ylipäätään siirtää yhtään minnekään nykyisiltä paikoilta. Kaikki muut paikat ovat huononnus nykytilanteeseen.

----------


## vompatti

Etelä-Karjalan radion mukaan Lappeenrannan tekninen lautakunta kannattaa bussipysäkkien pitämistä nykyisellä paikallaan Valtakadulla. Päätös syntyi äänin 7-6. Kuusi ääntä sai siis Kauppakadun-Oksasenkadun vaihtoehto, jossa bussit olisivat häirinneet naisten asiointia vaatekaupassa. Päätös tarvitsee vielä kaupunginhallituksen ja -valtuuston hyväksynnän.

----------


## Atego

Lappeenrannan kaupunginhallitus päätyi myöskin Valtakadun kannalle:

http://www.esaimaa.fi/arkisto/vanhat...ttu1/sivu.html

----------


## vompatti

Nyt on sitten alkanut jälkivalittelu. Osa ihmisistä ei millään ymmärrä, että valitukset ja yleisönosastokirjoitukset pitää tehdä _ennen_ päätöstä, jos aikoo asioihin vaikuttaa.

Bussien pitäminen Valtakadulla estää Valtakadun muuttamisen kävelykaduksi. Onko tosiaan niin, että kävelykadulla eivät voi joukkoliikenne kulkea? Etelä-Saimaa julkaisi kuvan, jossa näytettiin, kuinka hienoksi Lappeen kirkon edusta olisi voitu tehdä ilman busseja; kuvassa on suuri aukio, muutamia vähittäiskauppoja ja pari ihmistä kävelemässä! Kävelykatu! Nyt vihjaillaan, että kaupunkiin olisi tullut kävelykatu, jos bussit olisi siirretty pois! Tähän saakka kävelykatu on Lappeenrannassa tarkoittanut katua, jossa on normaalia kapeampi ajorata.

Kävelykadulle tulisi kuulemma paljon kävelijöille tarkoitettuja kahviloita ja kauppoja. Jatkuvasti keskustan yrittäjän jaksavat silti vastustaa kävelykeskustan laajenemista. En usko kävelykeskustan olevan niin vetovoimainen, sillä entisen linja-autoaseman paikalle rakeinteilla oleva Galleria lisää keskustan liiketilojen määrää ja siten vie vuokralaisia vanhoilta liikerakennuksilta. Prisman laajennus entisestään lisää kilpailua ja heikentää erikoiskaupan menestymismahdollisuuksia. Innokkaimmat kävelykadun kannattajat unohtavat, että Lappeenrannassa on jo yksi kävelykatu, jota lisäksi parhaillaan laajennetaan.

Tähän saakka Valtakatu on ollut bussipysäkkien kohdalla yksisuuntainen, mutta nyt se muutetaan kaksisuuntaiseksi - saavat taas autoilijat aiheen valittaa kadun ahtaudesta! Valtakadulla Taipalsaarentien ja Kirkkokadun välissä (siis juuri bussipysäkkien alueella) ei ole juuri edes parkkipaikkoja, joten miksi tuon pätkän pitäisi olla avoin henkilöautoille? Läpiajoa varten on juuri rakennettu nelikaistainen Lappeenkatu.

----------


## vompatti

Kaupunginvaltuusto päätti äänin 26-25 säilyttää bussipysäkit Valtakadulla. Tavallaan tuo on tilapäistä, sillä Valtakadun vaihtoehto ei vaadi investointeja vaan estää kalliin ja kaikkein huonoimman vaihtoehdon, Oksasenkadun terminaalin, toteuttamisen.

Kun äänestykset menevät melkein tasan, muuttuu hävinnyt osapuoli vihaiseksi. Tänään kävin kaupungin yleisessä saunassa, jossa mielipiteitä oli kolmenlaisia:Kirkon edusta kävelyalueeksiKatuja ei saa sulkea autoilta, kauppaan on päästävä autosta kuivin jaloinNykyinen paikka on paras busseilleVarmaan kaikki arvasivatkin, että viimeisellä vaihtoehdolla oli vain yksi kannattaja, ja hänkin on kaupungista piakkoin pois muuttava joukkoliikennettä harrastava opiskelija. Kahta ensimmäistä vaihtoehtoa kannatti noin 20-30 miestä.

Kävelyaluetta kannatetaan, koska se toisi Lappeenrantaan kaivattuja kahviloita ja erikoiskauppoja. Mielestäni paras paikka kävelykadulle on Kauppakatu Raatihuoneen edustalla. Ja juuri tuonne kävelykatua parasta aikaa rakennetaan! Montako kävelykatua tänne halutaan? Kaupungin paras kävelyalue on satama.

Kaupunginvaltuutettu Antti O. Arponen (myö) on huomannut, että Valtakatu on paras paikka busseille, mutta "yksityisautojen salliminen arveluttaa" häntä. Myös Jorma Nisonen (kesk.) haluaisi Valtakadusta kävelypainotteisen ja hidastetun.

----------


## vompatti

Tänään kaupunginvaltuusto päättää Valtakadun muuttamisesta kävelypainotteiseksi kaduksi. Valtakadulle jäisivät itään menevät bussit. Länteen menevät bussit siirrettäisiin Koulukadulle, jossa ei ole kovin paljon tilaa odottaa bussia. Samalla Valtakatu muutettaisiin taas yksisuuntaiseksi (juuri viime vuonna muutettiin kaksisuuntaiseksi).

Ai mikä on kävelypainotteinen katu? Etelä-Saimaa kirjoittaa: "Kävelypainotteisen kadun tunnusmerkkejä ovat erillinen pyörätie, leveät jalkakäytävät, kävelyn salliminen koko katualueella sekä suurin sallittu nopeus 20 km/h." Juuri lauantaina yksi kävelypainotteinen katu muutettiin väliaikaisesti kävelykaduksi. Autojen määrä kadulla ei vähentynyt.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eikös olisi ollut kaikista järkevintä rakentaa matkakeskuksen yhteyteen paikallisliikenteelle oma alueensa? Mielestäni ylipäätään bussiterminaalit eivät kuulu keskelle toria. Toki ne pitää olla siinä läheisyydessä, muttei tunkea paikalle, jossa jo muutenkin tungosta..

----------

